# Roadster back glass



## Moorzee (May 10, 2018)

How the hell do you get at the rear wundow to clean inside???? Need to know!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I find it very easy just ask SWMBO very nicely


----------



## Moorzee (May 10, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I find it very easy just ask SWMBO very nicely


Exactly what I did but she aint gonna bend herself into funny positions for me too often!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've only done it once and I ended up kneeling on the arm rest and giving myself a crick in the neck. 
I think I shall be sending a small child in to do it next time .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Halfords sell these for window cleaning solving the need for Yoga just to clean the windows.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cl ... en-cleaner

You might be able to find it cheaper online

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Done mine twice in 3.5 years. First time nearly ended up in hospital.
Second time did half at a time:
Push both seats as far forward as possible, tip seats forward as far as possible. Then climb in the back and do what you can reach. Then move to the other side and (hopefully) do the rest. Still got to fight the roll-over hoops.


----------



## ttdan3.2v6 (Apr 25, 2019)

If we're talking about the rear window - open the tailgate, remove the parcel shelf, climb into the boot and clean?


----------



## ttdan3.2v6 (Apr 25, 2019)

hahaaha......i missed the 'roadster' in the title....my bad!


----------

